# Rottweiler standard



## TStafford

I've read the standard many times, and i've looked at many dogs that have done well in shows. But I still feel that i'm not 100% sure on what a great show Rottweiler should look like. I know what I like (i'm really picky), but i'm not sure how well it falls into the standard because I haven't seen many CH Rotties that I really like. 

Could someone post some pictures of what a Rottweiler should look like so I can get a better feel for it?

This is the closest to what I like I can find in a show dog. I would like a little deeper color, but other than that she is beautiful.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I love Trig, the bitch in the photo that you posted. Trig's mother is a litter sister to Vinnie, the sire of my current litter. I saw her competing quite a bit when she was really hot, and she is a very very nice bitch.

Here are some photos of dogs that I feel approach the ideal in the Rottweiler. You always have to remember that people will have differing mental images of what the ideal means to them. Dogs of different styles can still be good examples of their breed.

I would consider both Penny and Milton very good examples of the Rottweiler, and here are links to some others that I like.

CH Carter's Noble Shaka Zulu
http://www.onyxgoldrottweilers.com/Shaka pic.jpg

CH Marlo's Scusi My Beauty
http://www.marlosrottweilers.com/www.marlosrottweilers.com/Females_files/shapeimage_5.jpg

I am getting a puppy next year who will be out of a sister to the sire of this bitch.

It takes YEARS and lots of experience to develop an eye and a real understanding of what Breed Type and the standard all really means. You are in 1st grade still. So, keep looking, and keep asking. That is how you learn.


----------



## TStafford

I didn't know if posting names was ok or not, but Trig is very pretty! I would love her body type with Porter's color. I'm hoping to get a puppy from one of the dogs they produced whenever I do get one. I found Cammcastle shortly after you bred Penny and when I finally made the connection I was soooo jealous. 

I also like Miltion and the first dog you posted. I really like the more "blocky" look (though I don't like calling it that), but I get picky with the markings. It's good see that i'm not way off in the type I like.

Thank you so much for helping. I know i'll have many many more questions. I don't want to go into it blind when I get a my puppy.


----------



## Xeph

Red, I've been trying to figure out for a LONG time why I don't like the heads on so many Rottweilers in the ring, and when I was on the ARC website a few days ago, I read the article on the loss of Zygomatic Arch in the breed. Basically, what makes a Rottie head, look like a Rottie head, and how it is so unique to the breed.

I've been seeing MANY Rotts (particularly bitches) that are (in relation to how the breed should look) very foxy. The boxy muzzle has been lost and the dog's face has gone wedge shaped rather than square.

Would you mind expounding on that a bit?


----------



## RaeganW

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Here are some photos of dogs that I feel approach the ideal in the Rottweiler. You always have to remember that people will have differing mental images of what the ideal means to them. Dogs of different styles can still be good examples of their breed.
> 
> ...
> 
> It takes YEARS and lots of experience to develop an eye and a real understanding of what Breed Type and the standard all really means. You are in 1st grade still. So, keep looking, and keep asking. That is how you learn.


Could you expand a little on the different styles of Rottweilers?



Xeph said:


> ... when I was on the ARC website a few days ago, I read the article on the loss of Zygomatic Arch in the breed. Basically, what makes a Rottie head, look like a Rottie head, and how it is so unique to the breed.


Sometimes I wish I was into a breed that had a stronger presence as a show dog. The Toller Club site doesn't have any fascinating articles about necks or feet.


----------

